# Dust Collector connections to machinery



## Chipsahoy (Sep 2, 2020)

Oneida cyclone Dust Collector. I run 6" ducting with 5" drops and want to connect the 5" to the 4" outlet port on several machines. I use one blast gate as the machines are portable. 25" thickness planer, drum sander and 14" bandsaw. Having issues trying to find something that fits over the 4" od outlet ports. I live in small town, out in the sticks, off the beaten path and no where near a decent woodworking or hardware store. So must order most stuff from internet. Not sure what to buy. Want something that can be connected to the 5" flex hose and EASILY slip over the 4" port. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I've heat formed PVC successfully many times. I recommend forming a small section of 4" pvc to expand it to fit your 5" hose.

Heat it up in the oven to 250F then just jam it on a conical thing the proper diameter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Use a Diesel exhaust reducer 4" to 5":


Amazon.com : 4 to 5 exhaust adapter



I found a dust collector reducer there in that link!








Amazon.com: POWERTEC 70170 5" to 4" Reducer : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: POWERTEC 70170 5" to 4" Reducer : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not to undo your request.... you would be better off using 4" as your drop lines to the equipment, and the larger 6" as the trunk line. one 6" line can support two 4" lines at the same time.

i live so far in the sticks, i have to go towards town to hunt...


----------



## Chipsahoy (Sep 2, 2020)

BigCountry79 said:


> I've heat formed PVC successfully many times. I recommend forming a small section of 4" pvc to expand it to fit your 5" hose.
> 
> Heat it up in the oven to 250F then just jam it on a conical thing the proper diameter.


Not able to heat in oven as shop is some 200 ft from the house. Did finally us a 4" x 3" PVC reducer. The 3" end fits into the 3 machines, band saw, thickness planer and drum sander. Had to sand a bit to fit the band saw and duct tape the 4" end for tight fight into the 5" flex hose. Tried using a heat gun but that wasn't working out very well so gave up on that idea.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

You dont actually need the oven in the shop fyi. I usually bring the pieces to the kitchen and just fit them there.


----------



## Chipsahoy (Sep 2, 2020)

BigCountry79 said:


> You dont actually need the oven in the shop fyi. I usually bring the pieces to the kitchen and just fit them there.


Normally I would do that but the Thickness Planer weight about 700lbs. Parts are very limited where I live so have to make do with what they have. Finally used a 4" x 3" PVC. 3" fits ID of machine ports and the 4" required a bit of duct tape to enlarge size to fit into the 5" flex hose. Was hoping to shop the internet but hated to order anything without seeing it. Thought perhaps there might be some ideas here. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Chipsahoy said:


> Normally I would do that but the Thickness Planer weight about 700lbs. Parts are very limited where I live so have to make do with what they have. Finally used a 4" x 3" PVC. 3" fits ID of machine ports and the 4" required a bit of duct tape to enlarge size to fit into the 5" flex hose. Was hoping to shop the internet but hated to order anything without seeing it. Thought perhaps there might be some ideas here. Thanks for all the info.


I dont bring my jointer to my oven...I bring a dust port the same size as my jointer dust port to the oven


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This was of no interest to anyone?


woodnthings said:


> Use a Diesel exhaust reducer 4" to 5":
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : 4 to 5 exhaust adapter
> ...


Somewhat pricey, but if jointers are too large and heavy .... ^, then maybe an alternative?


----------



## WishfulThinking (May 4, 2020)

Chipsahoy said:


> Finally used a 4" x 3" PVC. 3" fits ID of machine ports and the 4" required a bit of duct tape to enlarge size to fit into the 5" flex hose.


Maybe I'm late to the party here... I have had great success slipping 4" PVC spigot ends (from Home Depot) onto numerous 4" tool outlets. The normal flanged end of PVC fittings fit a 4" hose screw on coupler perfectly as well. I can't speak on 5" hose compatibility but it sounds like you figured that part out.









Sent from my ELE-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

